# Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen



## XNuclearWinterX (3. Oktober 2009)

*Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen*

Hiho ich habe gestern von meiner Freundin eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio als PCI-E version geschekt bekommen und möchte die gern an meinem Frontpanel anschließen nun weis ich nicht welches Kabel ich daran anschlißen Soll ich habe AC'97 und HD- Audio am Kabel zu Wahl wie immer passen beide .

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen*

Es ist möglich, aber nicht ungefährlich, es gibt irgendwo ein Tutorial, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann, soll aber recht schwierig zu realisieren sein... hab den Link gerade nicht zur Hand.
Wenn du nicht umbasteln willst, dann kannst du es vergessen, weil die Creative keinen passenden Anschluss bietet.


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen*

Da muss man nichts umbasten das Kabel passt genau auf die Soundkarte da mitt mkein Adapter bei der PCI-E Variante rein ich will lediglich wissen welche Polung die Richtige ist weil soch AC'97 und HD Audio unterscheiden von der Polung her ;D


http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/img/fp_pins.jpg

So sehen die Kabeln aus und die Passen genau auf die Soundkarte. die Frage ist nur AC'97 oder HD-Audio


----------



## oldmanDF (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen*

Nimm den HD-Audio Stecker. Der dürfte der richtige sein. Hatte auch vor kurzem das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit einer X-Fi Titanium. 

Anmerkung zu dem nicht passenden Stecker: Früher konnte man die Creative-Soundkarten nicht (bzw. nur durch Bastelei) ans Frontpanel anschließen, da die Soundkarten nicht mit dem Frontpanelstecker kompatibel waren.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frontpanel an Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio anschließen*

Ja das HD-Audio ist richtig, hab ich auch angeschlossen und funktioniert inkl Abschaltung der hinteren Ausgänge, wenn man nen Kopfhöhrer anschließt.


----------

